# amd_catalyst_13.3_beta2



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2013)

Der amd_catalyst_13.3_beta2 ist online.

Changelog:

Treiber-Paketversion:	12.10.17-130314a-154593E-ATI
Catalyst-Version:	13.3
2D-Treiberversion:	8.01.01.1295
Catalyst Center: 2013.0314.1701.28699
AMD Audio-Treiberversion:	7.12.0.7714

Endlich ein Treiber update.



> Feature Highlights of the AMD Catalyst™ 13.3 Beta Driver for Windows®
> 
> Improve performance in Sim City 5 up to 16 percent
> Improves performance in Far Cry 3 up to 5 percent
> ...





> System Requirements:
> 
> Windows 8 (32 & 64-bit versions)
> Windows 7 (32 & 64-bit versions with SP1 or higher)
> Windows Vista (32 & 64-bit versions with SP2 or higher)



Bei Tomb Raider konnte ich keine Verbesserung feststellen.

Download: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.3_beta2.exe


----------



## Jackjan (16. März 2013)

Das klingt doch mal recht interessant. Vorallem das mit Far Cry 3 und SimCity. 

Gelten die Optimierungen wieder für alle Radeons auch unter der HD 7000er Reihe oder sparen die sich jetzt zu erwähnen, dass nur noch die 7000er Reihe davon profitiert?


----------



## Typhoon007 (16. März 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Der amd_catalyst_13.3_beta2 ist online.
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> ...


 
Deine CPU und auch die Graka sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Da ist es kein Wunder das es bei dir kein bis kaum unterschied gibt.
Ich werde morgen mit meinem übertakteten Radeon 7950 Far Cry 3 und Crysis 3 testen. Mal schauen ob ich unterschiede merken werde.


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. März 2013)

Genau. AMD wird mit Sicherheit für die GCN-Architektur optimiert haben.

Hoffentlich ist das hier behoben:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/265744-problem-mit-tahiti-le-und-zero-core-power.html

Gleich mal testen...


----------



## Typhoon007 (16. März 2013)

Und ist der Fehler behoben? Welcher Hardware genau ist oder war denn betroffen?


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. März 2013)

Geil. Das Problem ist behoben. 
Danke, AMD! 

@Typhoon
System siehe Signatur...


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. März 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Geil. Das Problem ist behoben.
> Danke, AMD!



Ein weiterer Test hat leider gezeigt, dass das Problem doch noch da ist...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. März 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Deine CPU und auch die Graka sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Da ist es kein Wunder das es bei dir kein bis kaum unterschied gibt.
> Ich werde morgen mit meinem übertakteten Radeon 7950 Far Cry 3 und Crysis 3 testen. Mal schauen ob ich unterschiede merken werde.


 
Ein FX 8350 und eine hd7950 ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell? Ich wusste nicht, das es schon eine hd8950 und ein FX 8450 gibt.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. März 2013)

Oben in deiner Signatur steht das du ne 6870 verbaut hast.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. März 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Oben in deiner Signatur steht das du ne 6870 verbaut hast.



Das die Signatur, vom forum nicht immer aktualisiert wird, weiß jeder, der eine hat. Und am besten ist wenn man vorher nachschaut. Und der fx 8350 ist aktuell, was man in der Signatur sieht.


----------



## loltheripper (16. März 2013)

Hoffentlich kann ich jetzt Far Cry 3 in Dx11 mit über 20fps spielen


----------



## Typhoon007 (16. März 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ein FX 8350 und eine hd7950 ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell? Ich wusste nicht, das es schon eine hd8950 und ein FX 8450 gibt.


 
Entweder lügst du aus welchen Grund auch immer oder du weisst nicht mehr das du sowas wie ein Signatur hast und das die Informationen die da drinn stehen nicht stimmen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. März 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Entweder lügst du aus welchen Grund auch immer oder du weisst nicht mehr das du sowas wie ein Signatur hast und das die Informationen die da drinn stehen nicht stimmen.



Man kann auf eine Sysprofile Signatur klicken und da sieht man mein System. Und wie kannst du mich des lügen bezichtigen?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. März 2013)

Also ich hab eine Signatur und wenn ich sie aktualisiere dann ist sie aktuell. Mir ist dahingehend bisher noch nichts aufgefallen. In deinem Profil steht auch das du ne 6870 verbaut hast, wo soll man sonst nachschauen 

Jo der FX ist aktuell.

Aber ist ja gut das jetzt klar ist das du mit deiner 7950 keinen Unterschied wahrnimmst  

@Topic:
Hab den 13.2 BETA3 jetzt auch mal installiert, hatte auf behebung von Grafikfehlern bei Far Cry 3 unter DX11 gehofft, ist aber nichts passiert


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. März 2013)

Was ich kllicke auf meine singnatur und 
Grafikkarte:	*GV-R795WF3-3GD *| GT 640
und
Profil geändert:	31.01.2013, 17:58


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. März 2013)

Jo, wenn man draufklickt. Ich meinte dein Profil hier im Forum, da haste auch noch die 6870 drin. Is ja auch wurscht, würd ich halt bei Gelegenheit mal ändern um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.


----------



## loltheripper (16. März 2013)

Far Cry 3 laggt immernoch und ist ohne abstürtze immernoch nur in Dx9 spielbar.


----------



## Typhoon007 (16. März 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Man kann auf eine Sysprofile Signatur klicken und da sieht man mein System. Und wie kannst du mich des lügen bezichtigen?


Ich habe entweder geschrieben. Das der Sig ein Bug hat war mir nicht bekannt. Sorry.


----------



## alexbirdie (16. März 2013)

tja, gleic probiert.

CLBnechmark funktioniert nicht mehr,Cinebench funktionert nicht mehr, bin zurück gestiegen auf 13.2 7 beta und alles war wieder OK.

13.3. beta = schrottt.


----------



## alexbirdie (16. März 2013)

installiert, clbench funktioniert nicht mehr, cinebechn geht nicht mehr, d.h. 13.3 beta 2 schrott.
Zurüchgestiegen auf 13.2. beta7 , alles wieder OK.


13.13 beta 2 = schrott


----------



## Anubis12334 (16. März 2013)

Was für Bugs treten den bei Far Cry und DX11 auf? Ich spiele das hier ohne Probleme(DX11 wenn ich Fenstermodus will, DX9 bei Volllbild  )


----------



## Typhoon007 (17. März 2013)

Sowohl bei DirectX 11 wie auch bei DirectX9 scheint es bei Far Cry 3 mit der Vegetationsschatten ein Problem zu geben. Weiss nicht wie ich es sonnst beschreiben soll. (gräser oder Baumblätter) Ich habe keine ahnung ob das Problem vor dem Treiber schon da war aber achtet mal bitte bei Dämmerung oder bei Nacht auf die Gräser wenn ihr langsam die Maus oder den Controller bewegt. Die Gräser verdunkeln sich irgendwie bei bewegung bei mir. Sieht unschön aus. Schaut mal bitte ob es bei euch auch so ist.

Wichtig:
Bei Tageslicht ist es kaum zu erkennen. Darum bei Dämmerung oder bei Nacht schauen bitte. Einfach die Maus oder den Contoller langsam bewegen.

Annsonnsten läuft das Spiel jetzt bei mir etwas flüssiger auf alles ganz oben, 2x AA und Full HD

Edit:
Hab gerade gesehen das es bei anderen Spielen wie Crysis 3 auch so ist nur da fällt es nicht so sehr auf. Da muss man schon sehr genau hinschauen. Aber bei Far Cry 3 ist es bei Dämmerung und Nacht sehr deutlich zu sehen und das kann stören. Die Frage ist jetzt ob das Problem mit dem Treiber gekommen ist oder nicht. Vorher ist es mir nämlich nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## blaidd (17. März 2013)

@Typhoon007: Klingt nach einenm Problem mit SSAO... Mal die Art der Berechnung geändert, gibt ja drei verschiedende (SSAO, HBAO, HDAO)

Treiber hatte ich kurz drauf, hat mir allerdings das Downsampling vermurkst, mußte einen Rollback auf den 12.11 beta 11 machen, Downsaplingauflösungen neu eintragen, dann den neuen Catalyst aufspielen... Noch nicht ausgiebig getestet, aber bisher alles in Ordnung (Tomb Raider okay, Framegewinn gegenüber 12.11, Metro 2033 seit langem mal wieder gespielt endlich 60fps@max+4xMSAA+PhysX ).

Soweit so gut.


----------



## Typhoon007 (17. März 2013)

blaidd schrieb:


> @Typhoon007: Klingt nach einenm Problem mit SSAO... Mal die Art der Berechnung geändert, gibt ja drei verschiedende (SSAO, HBAO, HDAO)


Ja habe ich. Keine Änderung. Ich habe jede grafikoption durch versucht.

Edit:
Hab gerade gesehen das es bei anderen Spielen wie Crysis 3 auch so ist nur da fällt es nicht so sehr auf. Da muss man schon sehr genau hinschauen. Aber bei Far Cry 3 ist es bei Dämmerung und Nacht sehr deutlich zu sehen und das kann stören. Die Frage ist jetzt ob das Problem mit dem Treiber gekommen ist oder nicht. Vorher ist es mir nämlich nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (17. März 2013)

Wieso musstest du das jetzt 2 mal schreiben?


----------



## Typhoon007 (17. März 2013)

Weil manche den Edit oben sonnst nicht bemerken würden.


----------



## AMD (17. März 2013)

Die 13.3 Beta 2 verursacht bei einigen Anwendungen Probleme mit dem initialisieren des Renderings. Das sollte AMD denke ich mal selber schnell merken und bald beheben.


----------



## toxic27 (17. März 2013)

Keine Probs bis dato,weder bei C3 noch bei Lara . Lara läuft allerdings iwie "smoother" ... Und die Minimum FPS sind gestiegen laut TR3 Benchmark.


----------



## alexbirdie (17. März 2013)

Sorry für 2 mal schreiben.

Ist mein erstes Posting, und eindeutig habe ich da was falsch gemacht .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. März 2013)

Kann hier jemand bestätigen, dass OpenGL nicht funktioniert (oder nur teilweise)? Dafür soll's einen späteren Hotfix-Treiber geben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## beren2707 (17. März 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, deswegen stürzt auch bei mir die Logitech Gaming Software beim Aufruf jedesmal ab. Hoffe auf ein baldiges Update.


----------



## th_fn_styles (17. März 2013)

Same here! Bis ich die Ursache gefunden hatte, habe ich fünf Versionen der Logitech-Software ausprobiert


----------



## ugotitbad (17. März 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand bestätigen, dass OpenGL nicht funktioniert (oder nur teilweise)? Dafür soll's einen späteren Hotfix-Treiber geben.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Der MSI Kombustor scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Kann man den Hotfix-Treiber drüber installieren, oder muss man den aktuellen erstmal komplett deinstallieren? 

p.s. wieso bin ich nicht beim 13.1er geblieben.. immer dieses hin und her de-/installieren..


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (17. März 2013)

Ich bleib beim 13.2 Beta 7, scheint zur Zeit ja der beste zu sein, oder?


----------



## kraehe123 (18. März 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim 13.2 Beta 7, scheint zur Zeit ja der beste zu sein, oder?



Stimmt habe den 13.3 Beta 2 getestet .... ist nicht das beste 
an Treibers . Aber mal ne frage? ich habe nicht von einen 13.2 mit WHQL gelesen oder besser gefunden ... 
gibt es über Haupt einen .


----------



## alexbirdie (18. März 2013)

Soweit ich gelesen habe, könnte man unter Verwendung der 13.2-7 beta-opengl-Treiber zumindestens die OpenGL-Funktionalität wieder herstellen.

Da ich jedoch angefangen habe, für Folding@home "zu falten" ( ich bin dabei dem pcgh-team beigetreten), stört mich die nicht funktionierende OpenCL-Funktionalität weitaus mehr.

Mit 13.2-7-beta funktioniert das toll ( 91-95 % GÜU-Nutzung auf einer 7970 mit 1200/1600 getaktet und 1.25 Volt).

Da ich selber seit ganz vielen Jahren ( bin schon 56) im IT-Bereich tätig bin und auf allen gängigen Platttformen fit bin ( incl. IBM-zOS und USS, also die IT-GroßSaurier) , wundert es mich, daß solche Treiber ( auch wenn sie beta-status haben) überhaupt freigegeben werden, da die aufgetretenen OpenGL- und OpenCL-Fehler ja ganz,ganz einfach überprüft und dann ausgebessert werden könnten.

Irgendwie eigenartig, obwohl ich freudig zugeben muß, daß AMD große Fortschritte gemacht hat ( obwohl offenbar nur auf DirectX11-Gebiet).

Ich hoffe, das wird wieder besser, da Fehler in Beta-Versionen durchaus üblich sind, aber nicht die Funktionslosigkeit ganzer Software-Gruppen wie OpenGL- und OpenCL-Interoperabilität.


----------



## th_fn_styles (18. März 2013)

kraehe123 schrieb:


> ich habe nicht von einen 13.2 mit WHQL gelesen oder besser gefunden ...
> gibt es über Haupt einen .


 
Habe ich nur für APUs gefunden.



alexbirdie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das wird wieder besser, da Fehler  in Beta-Versionen durchaus üblich sind, aber nicht die  Funktionslosigkeit ganzer Software-Gruppen wie OpenGL- und  OpenCL-Interoperabilität.



Ich hoffe auch, dass das besser wird. Derartige Schwierigkeiten war ich als langjähriger nvidia-Nutzer bisher nicht gewohnt (bin erst "dank" NeverSettle-Aktion umgestiegen).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2013)

Habe auch den 13.1 wieder drauf. Treiber macht nur ärger.


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. März 2013)

Ich habe wieder den 13.2.7 drauf. Bei der Fehler Menge wird es sicher nicht lange dauern bis es wieder ein neuer Treiber erscheint.


----------



## CSOger (19. März 2013)

13.3 Beta 3 is raus.

Resolves OpenGL application issues seen with the AMD Catalyst 13.3 Beta2 driver

AMD Catalyst

Cinebench läuft wieder.


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. März 2013)

Meine ich doch.

Lohnt sich aber für mich nicht umzusteigen. Bleibe noch bei 13.2.7


----------



## alexbirdie (20. März 2013)

Habe gerade 13.3-beta3 ausprobiert.

Schaut gut aus, funkt alles wieder.

Ob besser als 13.2.7 kann ich nicht sagen, aber aufgrund einiger opengl-, opencl-  und directx-tests ( 3dmark, cinebench,clbench) nicht schlechter.

Folding haut auch hin, Auslastung GPU ebenfalls bei ca.92 %  .

d.h.


----------



## alexbirdie (20. März 2013)

Tja, der 13.3-beta3 wurde geschlossen.

Möchte nur kurz was hinzufügen.

Betreffend hdmi-ausgang kann ich  nix sagen.

Warum?

Ich habe einen corsair vengeance 2000-Kopfhörer, der wunderbar funktioniert, und die Motherboard-realtek-sound-ausgabe ist auch OK.

Sound der AMD-Karte habe ich nie ausprobiert.

Aber wie schon geschreiben, 13.3-3-beta mach bis jetzt einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. März 2013)

der 13.3 beta 2 verursacht Fehler bei der G300er Maus Software.....es läßt sich nichts mehr konfigurieren.


----------



## beren2707 (21. März 2013)

Dann nimm den 13.3 Beta 3, damit geht die Logitech Software wieder (nach Neustart).


----------



## Gohrbi (21. März 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Dann nimm den 13.3 Beta 3, damit geht die Logitech Software wieder (nach Neustart).



...ok danke, habe umgestellt auf beta 3...nun kann ich wieder alles betreiben...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. März 2013)

13.3 Beta 3 ist deutlich besser.


----------



## alexbirdie (22. März 2013)

Haut alles hin mit 13.3.3, Sohnemann spielt problemlos BF3, scheint alles ok.


----------

